# Wireless Headset Logitech G930 Soundquelle umschalten?



## Munro22983 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit einiger zeit das genannte Headset und bin mehr als Zufrieden. 
Nun habe ich mir für den normalen Betrieb zwei kleine Lautsprecher gekauft und stelle nun fest, dass ich immer je nach Ausgabegerät die Quelle umstellen muß. Das ist leider etwas nervig, weil ich über mehrere Klicks erst dorthin komme. Ich habe mich sogar schon erwischt, dass ich aus Faulheit mit den Lautsprechern gezockt habe 

Das HS wird per USB Stick betrieben.
Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit wo ich auf beiden GLEICHZEITIG Sound habe oder eine bessere Möglichkeit?
Wie machen das andere mit gleicher Hardwarekombi?


----------



## Timsu (16. April 2012)

Wenn deine Soundkarte eine Funktion wie "Stereomix" oder "Was sie Hören" oder ähnlich besitzt dürfte das recht einfach gehen.
Rechtsklick auf Lautsprechersymbol in Taskleiste -> Aufnahmegeräte-> Stereomix o.Ä. mit rechter Maustaste anklicken -> Eigenschaften -> Abhören -> Häkchen "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" und abhören auf: Logitech G930. Als Standartwiedergabegerät die Lautsprecher einstellen. So dürfte es auf beiden gleichzeitig zu hören sein.


----------



## Munro22983 (16. April 2012)

Hi,

super vielen Dank! Es funktioniert!
Jetzt ist aber die Frage ob dann dem 7.1 Sound nichts abhanden kommt da die Lautsprecher ja Stereo sind. 
Soll ich dann vielleicht besser die Lautsprecher auf abhören stellen?


----------



## Timsu (16. April 2012)

Ist der 7.1 Sound denn noch da?


----------

